

Post-quantum Cryptography - tsenkov
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-quantum_cryptography

======
tsenkov
It's both amazing and sad, how theoretical knowledge (discovery really), ahead
of its time, stays trapped until the world (technology, hardware, people etc.)
is ready to implement it.

Post-quantum Cryptography refers to algorithms for public-key cryptography
(mainly) which are not based on Prime-Factorization of large numbers or the
Elliptic Curve Discrete Logarithm problems, which apparently, would be
solvable in polynomial time on a (big-enough) quantum computer.

This means - there are people, already working and succeeding (theoretically)
on problems that are not present on today's computers ("...publicly known
experimental quantum computing is nowhere near powerful enough to attack real
cryptosystems").

